# Wheels and stance....help please



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

Hey guys, new to forum, just bought a 99' A6 avant.
This is one of the stances I'm looking for...








another...








So for the guru's...
What am I looking at for suspension setups (coils/bags)
What am I looking for wheels sizes and offsets?
Thanksin advance.


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Wheels and stance....help please (Lu VR6)*

Here's what you need to do...
Remove the cover for the battery compartment (found at the rear of the engine compartment). Get some lead (a couple of hundred pounds should do it), melt it, and pour it into the compartment around the battery. This will add the necessary weight to the front of the car to lower it.
Find two people who you really dislike. Kill them. Put their bodies in the trunk. This will lower the rear of the car. Tip: You may want to double bag the bodies to prevent any odors from drifting into the passenger compartment.
Buy some 20" wheels off eBay. Remove the tires & replace with thick rubber bands. Put these on your recently lowered car.
Done!


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Wheels and stance....help please (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

Hahaha! NICE!


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Wheels and stance....help please (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

I would have to guess that both those cars are on Bags, the top one has serious mods, you could get a look close to the bottome one with the right coils, remove the perches, and make sure the wheels are pretty big, like 19"s. 
As far as the offsets go and what not, i cant help ya.


----------



## Silver4dr (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Wheels and stance....help please (RideVR6)*

AHH, No Way! Paul, when did you get the A6? is it the one off the dov that the guy was about to trade in?
i'm curently trying to get my hands on one right now. 2.7t quattro!!!!!!!!!!
: drool :












_Modified by Silver4dr at 4:51 PM 11-28-2006_


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Wheels and stance....help please (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

Thanks for all the ideas










_Modified by Lu VR6 at 1:22 PM 11-30-2006_


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

Pete do you have a line on some A8L's for me?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

Both of those cars are bagged. You can still get pretty darn low with a decent set of coilovers though. I recommend FK's or Bilstein's if you want to go as low as possible and still have a decent ride. To tuck the wheels like that, I'd go with a 19x8.5 or a 20x8.5 with an offset somewhere between 35 and 40mm. Check out ebay for A8 replica wheels. Good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Those are slammed! I can't imagine why you would want to ride on that!







but PSS9 are among the best C/O kits for our cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Get that, they are adjustable. Get to the lowest setting when yuo want to show the car and raise when driving around town. 35 offset or close, but don't go too wide. Mine are 19x8.5 BBS with 35 offset and they don't quite get to the edge without spacers, so it might work but it'd be tight! Might have to go higher. Don't need 20S, 19 is plenty


----------



## Silver4dr (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (formulagigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulagigi* »_Those are slammed! I can't imagine why you would want to ride on that!









haha, you're talking to a corrado/MKII guy. these cars are getting so cheap now, theres going to be a lot more of us invading this forum.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Silver4dr)*

^^^ Truf.


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (Silver4dr)*

Ah! well.. Enjoy!


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (formulagigi)*

I've decided to go with KW V1 coilovers and 19x8.5 A8L's... I'll post pics as soon as I get all the goodies on it.


----------



## Silver4dr (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

hurry up Paul!






















i'm still looking


----------



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (Silver4dr)*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Wheels and stance....help please (Lu VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lu VR6* »_










what wheels are these?
and those are both some serious bag setups


----------



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Wheels and stance....help please (71DubBugBug)*

carlsson 3/6, look to be 19"


----------



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Wheels and stance....help please (Lu VR6)*

this was also a couple posts up:


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Wheels and stance....help please (freeze plug)*

I have a set of A8L's that I have been waiting to get on my car for some time now, and I fianlly have the cash to do so. I was wondering what people are running for setups with these wheels. Mine are the 19x8.5 variety if I remember correctly, and I believe the offset is 45. My thoughts on the matter were to run 235/35/19's on hte wheels with a 10mm spacer. Anyone know what this will look like like, or if there will be issues with rubbing??
thanks


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

you may want to run 30's , all depends on your suspension setup and how low you go.


----------



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

i'm on pss9s and they can go low. 


















if you want to drop it on the floor just get bags. but your ride would suck. if you want to lower it nice and still have good ride and good performance go for the coilovers.


----------



## halik (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: Wheels and stance....help please (Lu VR6)*

Why do people insist on imitating german trash? That stuff is just a kraut version of this:


----------



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Wheels and stance....help please (halik)*

what the **** are you talking about?


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

x2


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

Here`s mine.
Sitting on bags.
There is no way in hell you can get as low as the cars in this thread and still be able to drive away without running bags.










_Modified by Mr Schmidt at 12:47 AM 6-13-2008_


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Cool as hell! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just not for me. I would not last 2 weeks that low out here. Two full hours away from suburbia requires that I have healthy clearance. 
But DO IT! If that is what floats your boat! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice and Low!


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Here`s mine.
Sitting on bags.
There is no way in hell you can get as low as the cars in this thread and still be able to drive away without running bags.









_Modified by Mr Schmidt at 12:47 AM 6-13-2008_

Since we cant go fast might as well go low!!!


----------

